# Happy Birthday Semper Fidelis, Athaleyah



## PB Moderating Team (May 10, 2011)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-Semper Fidelis (born 1968, Age: 43)
-Athaleyah (born 1971, Age: 40)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## dudley (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday my PB brothers!


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rich!!!

Happy Birthday Angela!!!


----------



## baron (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## turmeric (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rich! May this year bring many blessings!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 10, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## discipulo (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

Sent from my I phone


----------



## greenbaggins (May 10, 2011)

Happy birthday, brother Rich!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!
[video=youtube;m_Nz9B1XFio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_Nz9B1XFio[/video]


----------



## LeeD (May 10, 2011)

Happy birthday brothers!


----------



## Berean (May 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Rich and Angela!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all the well wishes. I find it interesting how many people wish me a Happy BDay via Facebook. That's a new phenomenon for me.


----------

